
Trivial Connections on Discrete Surfaces (2010) - espeed
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~kmcrane/Projects/TrivialConnections/
======
nahumfarchi
Huh, funny to see this here as I just finished my msc thesis on the subject
([http://www.cs.technion.ac.il/~mirela/publications/ioq.pdf](http://www.cs.technion.ac.il/~mirela/publications/ioq.pdf))

We basically proved that the trivial connections approach is equivalent to
something called the mixed-integer approach ([http://www-
sop.inria.fr/members/David.Bommes/publications/mi...](http://www-
sop.inria.fr/members/David.Bommes/publications/miq.pdf))

And another interesting one:
[https://graphics.tudelft.nl/~klaus/papers/nFields.pdf](https://graphics.tudelft.nl/~klaus/papers/nFields.pdf)

